# fly in system...



## theatergeek123 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi!

I am the treasurer of my High School theater group, Panas Players. We are looking to purchase a fly system. We already have a modified fly system, but it isn't very good. Does anyone know of any companies that have websites that we can look at?

Thanks In Advance!

~Mike


----------



## kingfisher1 (Sep 15, 2005)

for curiosities sake, what is a "modified" fly system


----------



## theatergeek123 (Sep 15, 2005)

you can only use small props or curtains instead of full size props


----------



## ricc0luke (Sep 15, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## theatergeek123 (Sep 15, 2005)

50 miles north of NYC


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

i cant really vote as of now, we have one that is being torn out in a few weeks. theyre replacing the electrics this year. check out sappis, atlanta rigging, alchemy, theres many.


----------



## hbchad (Sep 15, 2005)

Custom Stage Services did our last inspection and did a really thorough job...if their installs are as deliberate as their inspection services then they should be really good...PM me if you need info...


----------



## theatergeek123 (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks so much...i e-mailed them asking for a rough price quote...i appreciate it!


----------



## ship (Sep 16, 2005)

For information, JR Clancy (Rigging Mfr..) http://www.jrclancy.com/ is well respected in the industry for the information written over the years about fly systems. By now they might have some PDF copies of their old manuals on fly systems which would be of use to read no matter what type of system you might get.


----------



## The_Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.secoa.com/

They can pretty much do furnish everything in your auditorium minus lighting and sound. Overall I've been really happy with their work. But, there are a few awful things they did. They're biggest flaws is their reps don't always know what they're doing, they sometimes poorly design things. So you got to overlook everything they do. They did everything from the drapery, stage, hyrdo-orchestra pit (well designed), fly (done real well), seating, to band shell/acoustical panels, etc. 

My biggest beef was their rigging for my first electric's power distribution cable. It was rigged in a such a way that creates numerous and dangerous tangles within the fly loft. I was angry when I asked them to come out and redo the job properly, they pointed their fingers at the other contractors. It's was strictly a rigging issue, not an electronics or dimmer distribution. So until I can get a hold of who should be fixing this, it makes fly traffic downstage a PITA. It's so bad that the rigging can actually pick up an end of nearby linesets. This can bend entire battens depending on how weight is distributed.

Another flaw was their "drapery specialists". Since when is 6' an acceptable leg width? I would dare go below ten for any facility seating 200+.

If you're abled to be apart of the design process, watch it closely. Design this kind of stuff is tough. You have to think both about functionality and practicality. If one cannot find a good medium between the two, you'll find yourself in trouble. I was a little critical. But, isn't it the faults that stick out?


----------



## theatergeek123 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## oldrusty9 (Sep 16, 2005)

Try JR Clancy. They worked on our renovations and were amazing. they handle it all from design to inspections.


----------



## theatergeek123 (Sep 16, 2005)

cool...thanks


----------

